# Stripping down gaggia coffee



## lentilboy77 (Mar 12, 2015)

I am just starting to strip down an old gaggia coffee. Ive removed the majority of cables to the front panel and labelled them. However, cannot get the connectors for the lights removed. Do they pull out as with the other wires or is there a different method?

Many thanks in advance.

Kevin


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Check carefully at back of lights, they "MAY"be permanently connected to the cables, if so you will need to release them where they connect to switch and boiler etc.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

They do pull out, but if old machine they will be stuck, don't try too hard or it pulls terminal off.


----------



## lentilboy77 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. It turns out the do pull out but it was tricky due to a small lip that needed some help.

Next question do you know if they are polarity specific lights? If so i may regret not labeling the first one!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

More than likely no unless they're LED's.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

well done, when steam and moisture gets in they rip out the terminals. you did well. any further advice don't hesitate to ask


----------



## lentilboy77 (Mar 12, 2015)

I have managed to do a bit more work on this and would welcome advice on the condition of the boiler itself. I've cleaned this by had using a brass brush as i do not have an electric tool/dremel available. The boiler itself doesn't seem to be in that bad a condition. However, I found a lot of scale and black particles in the bottom of the boiler which i assume was what was blocking the flow. I've removed these and cleaned everything up.

However, the boiler seal was in poor condition and 2 of the 4 screws attatching the base to the top of the boiler have corroded so I assume its best to replace these?

As for the boiler itself - i am struggling to remove all of the scale by hand, and there is also a slight ridge remaining on some parts of boiler as shown, I wonder if this is some of the old seal.









Do i need to remove all of this, or can i just refit the new seal and get some new bolts? Any suggestions greatly received.

Many thanks

Kevin


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the boiler looks quite pitted, the black particles you found in base were parts of boiler


----------



## lentilboy77 (Mar 12, 2015)

Do i need to replace the boiler itself? I assume eating boiler isnt ideal??


----------



## lentilboy77 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi All,

I just thought id say thanks to everyone that gave advice on this. It may not have be complicated, or dofficult by some standards. But, its one of only a handful of things that ive taken apart and successfully put back together.

Here's to another 12 years of coffee making with my faithful coffee gaggia. Just one question - is there anything else i can do to this machine to improve it. Ive changed the steam wand but nothing else!

Thanks to [email protected] for the boiler bolts.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad to see you sorted it out and congratulations for persevering and tackling something that"stretched" you a bit.

Other things to improve if not already done, obtain non pressurised basket /portafilter and reduce brewing pressure =adjust OPV.


----------



## lentilboy77 (Mar 12, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> Glad to see you sorted it out and congratulations for persevering and tackling something that"stretched" you a bit.
> 
> Other things to improve if not already done, obtain non pressurised basket /portafilter and reduce brewing pressure =adjust OPV.


Can i adjust the opv pressure on a coffee gaggia? Ill definitely have a go at that.


----------



## lentilboy77 (Mar 12, 2015)

lentilboy77 said:


> Can i adjust the opv pressure on a coffee gaggia? Ill definitely have a go at that.


Bump. Is it possible to adjust pressure on a coffee gaggia or is this mod only possible on the classic?

Many thanks


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Well the standard mods for improved shots are brass shower plate, competition shower screen oh and of course not forgetting the mighty PID to ensure stable temperature.


----------



## lentilboy77 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks. Im still not sure whether its possible do reduce the pressure on the coffee gaggia or is this a classic only mod?


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

The opv for the coffee is pretty much fixed I think. But you could fit a classic opv which is obviously adjustable. From memory you would need fittings for the pump from a classic as well because the opv from the coffee is attached to the pump... but you would need to do away with this to connect the classic fittings.

this is th coffee








this is the classic


----------



## lentilboy77 (Mar 12, 2015)

Is there a reason why i couldnt fit the brass elbow from the classic to the pump and then fit an OPV and route the pipes appropriately?


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Yeah that's what I'm suggesting. I've not done it myself but I'm sure someone out there has?


----------



## lentilboy77 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ill give it a go!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I believe you CAN adjust the OPV on a Coffee but its not as easy or as adjustable as on a classic. If you need more adjustment you have to resort to cutting a small section off the body and spring to increase tension.

I believe you can fit the OPV from a classic on the Coffee, see the third image on this post; http://coffeesnobs.com.au/brewing-equipment-midrange-500-1500/22005-gaggia-coffee-97-opv-mod.html


----------

